# N&W Railway photographer O Winston Link



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Some of you may know the name O Winston Link. I just discovered him this morning. I am amazed at his photos and want to share some. He photographed the N&W, the last real class 1 steam railroad in America.
Photos were done 1955 to 1960. Check out some of his work. Let me know if you were as impressed as I was.

http://www.google.com/search?q=o+wi...XF6aUywHG5oDIBw&ved=0CB0QsAQ&biw=1024&bih=593


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I never heard of him either.
Nice pictures, not just Locomotives either. 
It looks like he liked to shoot at night a lot?

That must have been nice, your at the drive-in and a steam loco comes roaring by.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great black-and-white shots. I especially like the night-time shot of the big steamer on the turntable. The contrast and detail in the loco's mechanics is wonderful.

TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

The pictures are great but i wish they were captioned. pete


----------



## Gargoyle (Oct 28, 2011)

Link did an incredible amount of prep work to set up the shoots with lots of lighting, angles, etc, some shoots took a couple days to set up. And he had the cooperation of N&W, both at the upper levels of management and the with crews. I think he did all the photos on his own time and N&W didn't contract him for any of it. Link also made recordings while riding the trains. If anybody is ever in Roanoke, VA be sure make the time to see the O. Winston Link Museum where many of his photos are displayed.

http://www.linkmuseum.org/


----------



## DT&I southern end (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm new here, I was lucky enough to see a display of Links photos at the Huntington, WV museum of art a few years ago. The large framed prints are awesome, the quality and settings are great. My favorite is the picture taken at a drive in movie, with the automobiles, the airplane on the screen and the locomotive passing by.


----------

